

Adobe Flash Player 14 Beta "Lombard" - rayshan
http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashruntimes/flashplayer/

======
rayshan
Release notes:
[http://labsdownload.adobe.com/pub/labs/flashruntimes/shared/...](http://labsdownload.adobe.com/pub/labs/flashruntimes/shared/air14_flashplayer14_releasenotes.pdf)

